# Carbohydrate malabsorption and the effect of dietary restriction on IBS



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Thought this was interesting from PubMed: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/htbin-post/Ent...m=6&db=m&Dopt=b This abstract mirrors what Dr. Lamar Gibbons stated in his book "The Self-Help Way to Treat Colitis and Other IBS Conditions" as far as the diet he recommends.


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

It would be interesting to see how strict the "dietary restriction" needs to be to be successful. I firmly believe that there is something like this at play in my system. As I have pointed-out previously, high fructose corn syrup (HFCS) has been a real threat to my sense of well-being.It seems impossible to abolish fructose in all forms. I wonder if I did manage to do it somehow if I'd feel nearly 100% better instead of the 50-60% I believe I've acheived by wiping-out HFCS.The real question for me, is what is behind this? Insufficient enzymes or simply motility or what?


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi SteveE, I've missed you. Hope you are doing well. I think it does have something to do with the enzymes, but I don't know for sure. I have never had mine checked, have you? I do notice when I stay away from dairy and fruit I am much better off. I will alow myself to do one fruit/dairy a day, and that seems to be my limit before I start to bloat and produce a lot of gas.


----------

